# Nikon 50mm f/1.8 or 35mm f/1.8



## avilamillar (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi, i own a Nikon D60 and i want a fast lens for portrait and low light photography.

im not sure if i should buy the 50 or 35 mm. which takes better quality pictures?

thanks


----------



## KmH (Oct 3, 2009)

For portraiture the AF 85mm f/1.4D IF is sweet. It's called the Cream machine because the bokeh is *so* smooth.

Which 50 mm and 35 mm are you considering:


AF 50mm f/1.8D ?
AF 50mm f/1.4D ?
AF-S 50 mm f/1.4G ?
AF 35mm F/2D ?
AF-S 35mm f/1.8G ?
With your D60 you will have to manually focus #'s 1, 2 and 4. They will transmit distance and focus info to the processor so the in-focus indicator in the viewfinder will let you know when focus has been achieved.


----------



## avilamillar (Oct 3, 2009)

Is the 50mm f/1.8 and 35mm f/1.8 and i dont want to spend more than 200 dlls hehe so the 85mm f/1.4 is too expensive for me.

im thinking the 35mm will be better because it has autofocus and sometimes the 35mm will be better indoors because is wider.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Oct 3, 2009)

I've had both lenses and they're both great. Really just depends on how close you want to get to your subject, I found 35mm was too wide for portraits unless I got right in there. The 50mm will be more like an 85mm on full frame, which is what most people seem to like at a minimm (85-105 usually). As mentioned, the 50 1.8 won't auto focus, that's about the only drawback other than not going as wide.


----------



## avilamillar (Oct 4, 2009)

i wont be just taking portrait pictures and i put my 18-55mm lens in 35mm and 50 and i feel that 35 is more the focal length i need  i think ill buy it today so maybe ill post some pics with the new lens 

i just wanted to know if they have the same quality

thanks


----------



## KmH (Oct 4, 2009)

The AF 50 f/1.8D has been reviewed as a tad sharper than the AF-S 35mm f/1.8G.


----------



## avilamillar (Oct 5, 2009)

ohh... hehe i dont know which one to buy. i havent buy it yet. i think the 35 because of the autofocus in my D60 

and why is the 35mm 1.8 out of stock everywhere?

thanks


----------



## epp_b (Oct 5, 2009)

Both are good low-light lenses.  For headshots, you probably want the 50/1.8, though it will be manual-focus on a D60.


----------



## chip (Oct 6, 2009)

If you want a normal lens, for a D60 (DX body) I would get the 35mm. It is equivalent to about a 50mm in a FX body. If you want a portrait lens the 50mm may be better. That would be equivalent to a 75mm.


----------



## KmH (Oct 6, 2009)

avilamillar said:


> ohh... hehe i dont know which one to buy. i havent buy it yet. i think the 35 because of the autofocus in my D60
> 
> and why is the 35mm 1.8 out of stock everywhere?
> 
> thanks


To give the brick and mortar stores something to use as a draw?

Nikon ships once they have a couple thousand made.


----------



## Antithesis (Oct 6, 2009)

KEH Camera: Nikon Digital - Fixed Focal Lengths - 35 F1.8 G DX AUTO FOCUS-S (52) DIGITAL SLR WIDE ANGLE LENS

been in stock for a while now.


----------



## avilamillar (Oct 6, 2009)

oh ok yeah i was just wondering because i look for it on adorama a BH photo and they didn't have it, but a camera store near my town has it.

and ill try both(35 and 50mm f/1.8) in the store and then im going to make my decision 

thanks


----------



## benlonghair (Oct 7, 2009)

Personally, I'm really irritated that the 35 doesn't have a DOF scale on it. I mean wtf?


----------



## avilamillar (Oct 7, 2009)

its like the 18-55mm. i have a 55mm macro and i dont really use the DOF scale...


----------

